# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software ) قسم التابلت الصينى سوفت ويير(Chinese Tablet)  المرجو فلاش تابليت  ILIFE ITELL K4700G

## HEMMADI

السلام عليكم المرجو فلاش تابليت ILIFE ITELL K4700G;مع الشكر الجزيل

----------

